# Ooops!  Now what?



## Lizzzie (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all not been here for a bit, had a planned-up-to-the-eyeballs pregnancy which has now become a very healthy small toddler.

Now I have a not-very-planned-at-all pregnancy (gulp) of about 5 weeks and, as someone whose hbA1c has once been above 6 in three years, the last 2 months or so my levels have been awful. I had a 15 3-4 hours after breakfast the other day. 

I've found some 5mg folic acid and am in the process of bullying more out of my GP but just wanted to clarify...

- people must have been in my situation and things been ok?

- exactly what detrimental thing do high blood sugars do in the first trim ester?  ( I just know they're bad!)

- when do people go for their first scan?  I thought I had an early one last time but my GP says not these days.


----------



## StephM31 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi lizzie. When I attended my pre conception clinic I was given a contact number for the midwife at the hospital and told 2 contact them direct 2 get an earlier appt rather than get stuck in the referral system through my GP. Might b worth a call 2 them?


----------



## StephM31 (Oct 5, 2012)

Congratulations by the way!


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Steph, on both counts. I've done that this morning, someone is calling me back.....


----------



## Monkey (Oct 5, 2012)

Lizzzie said:


> Thanks Steph, on both counts. I've done that this morning, someone is calling me back.....



Sounds like a plan - I'd have said straight onto your DSN / diabetes team, as it was my regular team with their pre-conception hats on who got me in to see the diabetes mw the next day, this time round. She also booked my early scan (I'm almost certain NICE say you should get one)

I think the risk of first tri highs (and I mean prolonged highs, not just one offs - we all have them!) is developmental. That's a bit vague (partly because I can't think what, and partly because I'm not sure there's a definitive list!) but if you've got good support and have done it before, I'd bet you'll be confident in sorting out highs.

And congratulations, of course!


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Monkey.  There's been a bit of a pause because I went to see the midwife who said I'd get a scan very quickly and not to worry - my diabetic team said this spynded promising and we'd wait for it - and of course the scan date came and was late November.  So back on the phone to the diabetic team today.

Meanwhile, having a hypo / vomitting cycle nightmare, but seem to remember it sorts out eventually *groan* at least it suggests there's something alive in there!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 15, 2012)

Lizzzie said:


> Thanks Monkey.  There's been a bit of a pause because I went to see the midwife who said I'd get a scan very quickly and not to worry - my diabetic team said this spynded promising and we'd wait for it - and of course the scan date came and was late November.  So back on the phone to the diabetic team today.
> 
> Meanwhile, having a hypo / vomitting cycle nightmare, but seem to remember it sorts out eventually *groan* at least it suggests there's something alive in there!



Urgh, it's grim, isn't it?! Still, promising - everything crossed for date soon.


----------

